# R9 390 Nitro 2 Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie tot



## DerFoehn (23. September 2017)

Hallo lieber Sapphire Support und ggf. liebe Forenkollegen!

Im Juli 2015 habe ich mir meine 390 Nitro gekauft und war lang zufrieden damit. Vor etwa einem halben Jahr ging die Karte dann in den Besitz eines Freundes von mir über.
Und dieser Freund sprach mich jetzt an, dass sein PC beim Zocken plötzlich ausgegangen sei und in der Folge dieser kein Bild mehr ausgab.
Gestern war ich bei ihm und habe den Rechner durchgecheckt und ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen: Die Karte ist komplett tot.
Es rührt sich kein einziger Lüfter und auch die LED am Bios-Knopf bleibt dunkel.

Jetzt ist das große Dilemma: Die Garantie ist erst seit 2 Monaten abgelaufen und mein Kollege steht nun ohne Grafikkarte da und als Schüler auch ohne Geld für eine neue.
Kann man mir hier vielleicht helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

DerFoehn

Edit: In dem PC wurde mit der iGPU und einer zweiten PCIe-Grafikkarte gegen getestet. Die R9 390 konnte so als alleiniger Übeltäter ausgemacht werden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2017)

Teste die Karte doch mal gegebenenfalls bei dir wenn möglich.Dann hast du ja Gewissheit das sie wirklich gestorben ist.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. September 2017)

Der PC meines Freundes funktioniert mit der iGPU und mit einer anderen Grafikkarte ohne Probleme. Sprich, die Sapphire ist tatsächlich der Übeltäter.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2017)

Ok.Das stand dort nicht im 1 #
Vielleicht tut es ja eine gebrauchte Karte.
Wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist würde ich mir da aber nicht allzuviel Hoffnung machen.Da musst du dich dann mit dem Sapphire  Support auseinandersetzen.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. September 2017)

Ja, du hast Recht, hätte aus dem ersten post besser ersichtlich sein müssen.

Genau deshalb hatte ich hier in den Support Bereich geschrieben. Bei knapp 2 Monaten abgelaufener Garantie würde ich mir Kulanz seitens Sapphire wünschen,
vielleicht besteht ja noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2017)

Naja versuchen kann man`s ja mal.
Ansonsten eben nach einer gebrauchten umschauen.
Sapphire NITRO Radeon R9 390 (8192 MB) (11244-01-20G) Grafikkarte 4895106277359 | eBay
Kannst ihm ja Kredit geben unter Freunden oder du kaufst dir halt wieder eine neue


----------



## DerFoehn (23. September 2017)

Ich bin zur Zeit ganz gut versorgt mit einer RX480 
Ich denke der Kollege wird sich dann erstmal mit der Intel HD begnügen müssen, bis eine Lösung gefunden ist... Ansonsten ist ja Weihnachten nicht mehr lange hin. 
Jedenfalls hat man das Gefühl, wenn man ind die Supermärkte schaut.


----------



## Xornado (28. September 2017)

Guten Abend, 

google hat mich hierhergeführt und ich dachte mir ich erstelle mir einen Account um euch wissen zu lassen das meine R9 390 sich heute ebenfalls verabschieded hat und das "zufällig" 2 Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie.  
Auf dem Bildschirm ist ein weißer Streifen auf der linken Seite zu sehen, sobald "Windows wird gestartet" anezeigt wird sieht man danach kein "Wilkommen" mehr, stattdessen erscheinen nur noch weiße Kreise und das System stürtzt ab.

Zuerst hab ich meinen Monitor überprüft. Diesen habe ich an einen anderen Rechner angeschlossen und das Bild war einwandfrei. Danach hab ich vorsichtshalber mit der R9 390 HDMI anstelle von dem Displayport getestet. Der Fehler war mit HDMI auch vorhanden. Der Monitor ist in Ordnung. Zum Schluß habe ich noch eine ASUS GeForce 610 GT in meinem System verbaut und ich habe ein fehlerfreies Bild ausgegeben bekommen. Kurz gesagt die Grafikkarte ist hinüber.


----------



## facehugger (28. September 2017)

Xornado schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> google hat mich hierhergeführt und ich dachte mir ich erstelle mir einen Account um euch wissen zu lassen das meine R9 390 sich heute ebenfalls verabschieded hat und das "zufällig" 2 Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie.
> Auf dem Bildschirm ist ein weißer Streifen auf der linken Seite zu sehen, sobald "Windows wird gestartet" anezeigt wird sieht man danach kein "Wilkommen" mehr, stattdessen erscheinen nur noch weiße Kreise und das System stürtzt ab.
> ...


Tja, wie schon gesagt: wenn die Graka als Übeltäter ausgemacht und die Garantie hinüber ist, dann vielleicht auf Kulanz des Herstellers/Boardpartners hoffen oder eben eine neue Pixelschubse besorgen... 

Manchmal konnte das sogenannte "backen" ne tote Bildschubse wiedererwecken, ist aber nix für die Ewigkeit und ohne Garantie. Einfach mal googeln...

Gruß


----------



## DerFoehn (28. September 2017)

Ich warte mal ab, ob Sapphire hier was zu schreibt. Bisher hab ich eigentlich nur gute Erfahrung mit den Karten und dem Support. Vielleicht drückt man ja ein Auge zu. 

Ansonsten könnte man Backen natürlich probieren. Verlieren kann man ja eh nix.

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## facehugger (28. September 2017)

Schade wär`s drum. Waren gute Karten, die Sapphire R9 290/390 Tri-X/Nitro...

Gruß


----------



## azzih (28. September 2017)

Ausserhalb der Garantie wird da wohl nix gemacht, da sind die meist doch recht strikt.


----------



## Xornado (28. September 2017)

Ich hab mal den Sapphire Support benachrichtigt und schreib euch zurück sobald sich etwas neues ergibt. Das mit dem backen der Platinen klappt wohl, damit hatte ich schon kurzzeitig Erfolge bei einer XFX GeForce 9800GT und einem ASUS Laptop erzielt. Da lass aber mittlerweile die Finger von, weil ich denke das es gesundheitsschädlich wegen giftiger Gase ist. Wer das denoch vorhat dem würde ich raten den Backofen nach so einer Aktion zu reinigen!


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin gespannt auf Neuigkeiten!


----------



## Xornado (3. Oktober 2017)

Okay der Sapphire Support wollte mir nicht helfen.  Die letzte Antwort war auch seltsam mir wurde einfach nur das Wort "Le" gesendet, als ob da jemand auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen ist. Das ist ein merkwürdiger Customer Service Support. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit auch ein Ticket beim Sapphire Support eröffnet. Auch ich kann nur negatives berichten. Außerhalb der Garantie könne man nichts mehr für mich tun. Schade, dann werde ich jetzt als letzten Schritt an Mindfactory schreiben, ob die aus Kulanz noch was machen.


----------



## facehugger (3. Oktober 2017)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit auch ein Ticket beim Sapphire Support eröffnet. Auch ich kann nur negatives berichten. Außerhalb der Garantie könne man nichts mehr für mich tun. Schade, dann werde ich jetzt als letzten Schritt an Mindfactory schreiben, ob die aus Kulanz noch was machen.


Probieren geht über studieren und fragen kostet nix. Ich drück auf jeden Fall den...

Gruß


----------



## zampano006 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hat sich mindfactory kulant gezeigt? 
Ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem mit meiner powercolor 390. 4 Monate nach Garantieablauf plötzlich Totalausfall.  

grüße


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Dezember 2017)

zampano006 schrieb:


> Hat sich mindfactory kulant gezeigt?
> Ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem mit meiner powercolor 390. 4 Monate nach Garantieablauf plötzlich Totalausfall.
> 
> grüße


N abend!

Nein, ich habe leider keine positive Antwort bekommen. Weder von MF, noch von Sapphire. Die Karte ist damit wohl nur noch ein Briefbeschwerer...

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Dezember 2017)

Solltet ihr bei Amazon gekauft haben, kontaktiert mal den Kundenservice am besten mit einem Rückruf.
Die haben mir auch schonmal ein Gerät umgetauscht, was über der 2 Jahresfrist war.
Die Mitarbeiter haben im System glaub ich ein paar Wochen Zeit, wo sie noch den Umtausch anklicken können.

Mit dem Sapphire Support hatte ich leider einmal auch nicht so tolle Erfahrungen.


----------



## nicetoseeyoo (19. März 2018)

Hi, 

Hab den thread grad gefunden, weil meine sapphire r9 390 auch abgenippelt ist und zwar 6 monate nach garantieende. Hab nun iwo gelesen, dass sapphire die Garantie von 2 auf 3 jahre erhöht hat. Ob da die r9 noch reinfällt ist die andere Frage. Hab auch mal n ticket erstellt und werde berichten!

edit:

leider keine chance. wede rbei Mindfactory noch bei sapphire...


----------

